# Ppi sedona art series white 430IQX



## Marky8 (Apr 13, 2020)

Looking to drive 4 - 8" morels 4ohm each . 2 in stereo as their freq response is about 25hz to 900hz using a sealed cabinet . (.6 cubic ft.each
Mounted on rear deck ..and the other 2 8"s facing forward from rear armrest (open to trunk,,/ sealed cabinet as well )- .low freq only Mono ! 

Using this amp vs fosgate 200.4 (,can't decide yet,) 

I am puzzled, as the ppi States it can run 2- 6 channels - 2 mono + 4 stereo ch out. My question is ,- what will the amp deliver to each mono output on 4 ohm loads and in turn what ends up going to the steroeo channels ...running max at 2 ohm /ch loads (2 4ohm 6.5 inch JL) doors in rear . Front of my g8 is 2 more JL600 in doors +,tweeters in dash ..I was going to use the ppi front channel for these ..while in dual mono ? 

Q 2 ,- when you bridge either the ppi 4 ch..or the fosgate 4 ch.. in dual mono modes ( are you actual just creating amplified R/L stereo signals ..) this would allow for plenty of power in stereo mode without having to draws amps by adding more drivers in parallel?
Any help here would be greatly appreciated! 

...in design phase and have all gear on hand 

. I also was considering my other hi fonics Pluto vIII ...70 watt 2 ch for the 2 -4 ohm 8 inch subs low pass cover and wiring the 2 8 's in series . To Give me about 60watt RMS on each 8. Enough 
..or mono up the ppi or fosgate ..
Thanks all


----------

